
Round 1 Candidates for NIST Lightweight Cryptography Competition - nsajko
https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Lightweight-Cryptography/Round-1-Candidates
======
nsajko
It would not be surprising if 70% of them were built on sponges:
[https://keccak.team/sponge_duplex.html](https://keccak.team/sponge_duplex.html)

